# Buying advice please



## peanutdoll (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here!

I'd really like to buy a TT and have about £10 000 to spend so obviously it will need to be an old one. I have heard though about problems with the older model (eg dashpod etc) which are making me think twice about whether I should go for this car. The problem is it looks so fab and I reckon when I test drive one next week I'll be hooked.

I'd be so grateful for any advice you guys can give me about buying an Audi TT. Also, whether it might be better to get a newer models with higher mileage than an older one with lower mileage.
Thank you so much for any ideas!!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

10g will buy you a nice one with good mileage
you could get a 2003-2004 prob try and get one with 50'000 tops for that kind of money ideally 30'000 which you should be able to
there are some good buyers guides on here if you search around


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, some nice tt's for sale on here. 8)


----------



## peanutdoll (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you. That's a good start!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

